# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Как создать REG файл

## RiC

Иногда в разделе "Помогите!" просят создать Reg файл и добавить его в реестр.

Как это делается -

1. Запускаете блокнот

2. Копируете в него указанные Вам строки
К примеру - 


```
REGEDIT4

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\isa32]
```

(в этом примере Вам необходимо пометить и скопировать строки находящиеся внутри рамки)

3. Выбираете "Файл"->"Сохранить как"

4. Указываете имя файла в *кавычках*
К примеру
"test.reg"

5. Из проводника кликаете мышью на сохраненный таким образом файл, и соглашаетесь с предложением добавить данные в реестр.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

